# Cheese and Potato Blintz



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheese and Potato Blintz

*Crepe batter:*

 4 eggs
3 cups milk
4 TBSP. melted butter
Salt & pepper
2 c. flour 

*Filling:*

4 pkgs. Farmer cheese
8 medium potatoes
1 stick butter
2 medium onions

Sour cream
Apple sauce

*Prepare Batter:*

Beat eggs till foamy , add milk and butter, salt, pepper and flour. Beat well then strain to remove lumps. Use a small non-stick pan. Use approx.   4 TBSP.  Batter for each crepe'. Roll pan to spread batter over pan to make a thin crepe'. Brown slightly on one side only. Remove to tray, make layers of crepes placing waxed paper between each layer to prevent them from sticking together.

*Prepare Filling:*

Peel, boil (add salt to water)  and mash potatoes. Add salt and pepper to taste. Chop onion finely and sauté in butter. Crumble cheese and add to onions and cook till cheese melts. Add onion mixture to potatoes and mix well.

*Assembly:*

Place approx.  1 tsp. filling 1" from edge of crepe' (browned side up). Fold over filling   2 times then fold sides over to middle and continue to roll to end. 

Cook in non-stick pan with butter. Brown on first side then gently flip and brown other side.

Serve hot with sour cream and/or apple sauce.

Freeze or refrigerate uncooked blintz. To heat: brown cold or frozen blintz as above. Then place in microwave and heat on medium power for 1/2 minute at a time just till heated through.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for that recipe!   They sound awesome.  I love potatoes and cheese!  Great combination!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 12, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> Thank you for that recipe! They sound awesome. I love potatoes and cheese! Great combination!


 you're very welcome. the farmer cheese, onions and potatoes go so great together.


----------



## Billdolfski (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, this does sound appealing.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 12, 2009)

it is a very good meatless meal. the crepes are the most difficult part. i get 3 small pans going and knock them out as quick as possible. remember only brown one side when making the crepes don't flip over.


----------

